# Post removed



## QDog (Aug 26, 2013)

Can I ask why my post was removed?
I was trying to contact another member and but something from him


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You broke the rules I expect


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

iirc, i moved one to the want to buy forum, but can't see it now :?

is it still in view your post list?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

just checked mod logs and it was deleted by another mod from there

to be honest, if he's not responded to your pm, he's unlikely to respond in the mk1 forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I removed your post... it was in the Wanted section and not a 'wanted item' advert, just you 'wanting' another member to contact you (and you have PM'd him, which is what that is for).


----------



## QDog (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok fair enough but I posted it in the general forum as I'd seen he was online but not replied to my pm, it got moved to want to buy and that is true, I want to buy the boost gauge he is selling and as I'd seen he had been online but not replied I assumed his settings for pms may not notify him.

So I'm still after helping out a fellow forum member by buying something from him.


----------



## QDog (Aug 26, 2013)

Well now I'm f**ked off, the item I wanted was posted on the for sale section on 8/10, no replies to date on the thread.
I pm'd on 10/10 saying I'd take it and asked for a paypal address, no reply. Pm'd again on 12/10 still no reply, posted up asking him to contact me (the post that was removed) still nothing, now I see the item marked as sold.

So as expected I'm not happy [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## QDog (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh and how long before I can reply to posts in the for sale section please?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You can't. Go cry somewhere else.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to be clear, posts are not allowed in reply to for sale items, negotiations are to be via PM.

It sounds like a buyer had already been found.

You can tell if your PM has been read as it moves from your outbox to your sent items.


----------

